# Box elder



## Chad85 (Mar 16, 2013)

I was wondering how y'all come across the red box elder. I am always getting white with alittle red heart wood. Is these the same trees or no. Thanks


----------



## Chad85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Chad85 said:


> I was wondering how y'all come across the red box elder. I am always getting white with alittle red heart wood. Is these the same trees or no. Thanks



Any body no


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2013)

It sounds like the same tree you have. Some trees have more red than others. I think my FBE has caused many others to get out and beat the bushes to find it, and they are finding it. Most FBE looks a little different from one region to another. 

FYI the red is not heartwood although both sap and heart can have the red and other colors. It's very difficult to distinguish the heart from the sap at least in my trees.


----------



## elnino (Mar 20, 2013)

i seem to find it near water...but again it caused by a fungus right?

I know a chemist in forestry dept i need to contact him and confirm the chemistry/id what causes it.


----------

